# Blue eyes



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Where do they come from if it is not the normal eye color for an APBT ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I _believe_ it is related to the merle coat pattern which is why both are disqualifying faults in the apbt


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

There are 4 different ways they believe why Blue eyes appear.

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> There are 4 different ways they believe why Blue eyes appear.
> 
> Dog Coat Colour Genetics


Lol I like how they say the Corgi's blue eyes couldn't possibly be from the Merle allele because it doesn't exist in that breed....there are all kinds of Merle "corgis" running around. Paper hanging exists in lots of breeds. I have an American Bully pup with a slash of blue through his eye. The only pup of the litter that way and no visible Merle in the bloodline. Not sure where he came from lol. My Merle Aussie has an amber eye and an amber/blue half and half eye.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol I like how they say the Corgi's blue eyes couldn't possibly be from the Merle allele because it doesn't exist in that breed....there are all kinds of Merle "corgis" running around. Paper hanging exists in lots of breeds. I have an American Bully pup with a slash of blue through his eye. The only pup of the litter that way and no visible Merle in the bloodline. Not sure where he came from lol. My Merle Aussie has an amber eye and an amber/blue half and half eye.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Merle exists in Cardigans, but not Pembrokes if I read correctly.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I heard white boxers that have blue eyes are usually blind. Just was wondering why it's a fault for APBT yet there are so many "pit bulls" with blue eyes

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought blue eyes were okay and only the white with blueish tint where not I have seen a many pure colby dogs with one blue eye!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

All eye colors are acceptable, except blue. I think for bully's it's ok

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The ADBA standard only disqualifies white dogs with blue or punk eyes
D. Health
1. The vitality of the dogs spirit, the gloss of the dogs coat and the sharpness of the dogs eye, will exude the healthfulness of
the individual animal.
2. Colors or color patterns known to be genetically linked to health problems will be considered a serious fault . Major faults:
merle color pattern, albinism(white dog with blue or pink eyes, pink nose, lips, no pigment present on pads, rims of eyes etc.)


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> All eye colors are acceptable, except blue. I think for bully's it's ok
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually for American Bullies blue eyes are a fault and mismatched eyes are a serious fault. There are Ch. of both but it's a fault regardless.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

well bullies be dam................fault this.....
1 real apbt with blue eyes.....


his ped....
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Pedigrees&file=printPedigree&dog_id=469458


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah the ADBA only faults or disqualifies for white dogs with blue eye or albinos ( not sure how you spell that)


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Fixed Welder's link

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [469458] :: BEREADY LITTER


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I did not know that it was only white dogs. Good to know! Thanks Rudy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I think different registries have different opinions in eye color not sure I only know ADBA standard. But even i the Bullies say it is a fault. That does not mean they are not accepted just loose points so not preferred.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah I think different registries have different opinions in eye color not sure I only know ADBA standard. But even i the Bullies say it is a fault. That does not mean they are not accepted just loose points so not preferred.


I just checked and UKC APBT standard says that either blue eyes or mismatched eyes are a serious fault also.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Its worth to note also, eye color changes a lot of times from puppy to when they are older.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That's very true, D's eyes were like a teal color when I got him at 8 weeks. As he aged they became more green, now they kinda match his fur















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

wernt broke,was it.....help me out here....I click both get the same thing..

so??????????????I do wrong??????


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I got access restricted for non subscribing users. I'll send you a pm and show you the difference in the URLs.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> I got access restricted for non subscribing users. I'll send you a pm and show you the difference in the URLs.


oh crap...c and p'd str8 from peds.sorry bout that......and thanks sweetie.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

well, now its out,
i'm a white guy, that is my hand holding the pups head, his littermate went tonite,

and he had a brown and a blue eye,
and i was gonna let this one go also, this is the one i put in the breeder's section,

and there is NO QUESTION about his breeding,

if you know who owns the BFKC, then you'd know, 
when that man put his name on a pedigree, 
you can take it to the bank, and they would cash it...............

plus, i got pictures of them 'tied' 
and i just took that picture sat afternoon,

since i dont know how to post a picture, i had to send it to welder for him to post for me,

thanks brah,
i owe you,

fire, thats what the redboy/snooty dogs that i have produce like.....

when i have another group of dogs, i'll take a picture and send it to welder to help out again,

but you know i'm hoping to see spots...............................

all of all only brown and black,

but he's not been taken back like i did, so dont be surprized to see spots..........

but i like this little guy, he's gonna be my co-pilot for a little while


----------



## Lorenaaaar (Dec 27, 2013)

I think my pit is beautiful and she has blue eyes that unacceptable stuff is bs!!! That's so discriminating!!! Dogs having blue eyes is not a "fault" they were born like that and still deserve the love that other dogs get. It's annoying to hear all the crap that people talk.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benderdog (Jan 19, 2012)

Lorenaaaar said:


> I think my pit is beautiful and she has blue eyes that unacceptable stuff is bs!!! That's so discriminating!!! Dogs having blue eyes is not a "fault" they were born like that and still deserve the love that other dogs get. It's annoying to hear all the crap that people talk.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You don't understand 'standards'. Google 'breed standards'.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok there is a huge difference is blue eyes that is a fault and "blue/green" eyes that a lot of red dogs, and blue dogs have. The blue eyes that are the fault are the ones that are blue like a husky's eyes, not those blue/green eyes. 

Many Colby dogs have that random blue eye come out. It's not because they are mixed breed dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, I've noticed in reading this thread that nobody bothered to mention the fact that ALL babies (pups, kittens, humans, etc) are majority of the time born with blue/grey eyes that change color as they age! All of the puppies/kittens/human babies I've encountered in my lifetime were born with blue/grey eyes and have changed over time.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lorenaaaar said:


> I think my pit is beautiful and she has blue eyes that unacceptable stuff is bs!!! That's so discriminating!!! Dogs having blue eyes is not a "fault" they were born like that and still deserve the love that other dogs get. It's annoying to hear all the crap that people talk.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Regardless of your thoughts on the matter, we're speaking of the eye color in regards to possible blindness or other eye "problems" that could be a genetic disorder and passed down to a litter upon breeding. The whole purpose of Conformation Shows and breed standards are to establish a dog's worth or right to breed. There is a reason health testing exists, and that's to rule out any genetic defects that could be passed down from one parent, or both, to the litter. It's not discrimination, and while you're entitled to your opinion, obviously you know nothing about the show world. That's not to say we hold anything against you, just pointing out that apparently your only experience with these dogs would be with rescues/mutts (dogs of unknown or mixed lineage). Again, nothing wrong with that, but to comment on something you really know nothing about makes you seem like you're coming from way out in left field. Please take the time to learn about the purpose of Breed Standards, Genetic Disorders and why certain things are considered faults in the breed.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Standard // The American Bully Registry

Caults regarding eye color is in there I'm too lazy to retype right now lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Regardless of your thoughts on the matter, we're speaking of the eye color in regards to possible blindness or other eye "problems" that could be a genetic disorder and passed down to a litter upon breeding. The whole purpose of Conformation Shows and breed standards are to establish a dog's worth or right to breed. There is a reason health testing exists, and that's to rule out any genetic defects that could be passed down from one parent, or both, to the litter. It's not discrimination, and while you're entitled to your opinion, obviously you know nothing about the show world. That's not to say we hold anything against you, just pointing out that apparently your only experience with these dogs would be with rescues/mutts (dogs of unknown or mixed lineage). Again, nothing wrong with that, but to comment on something you really know nothing about makes you seem like you're coming from way out in left field. Please take the time to learn about the purpose of Breed Standards, Genetic Disorders and why certain things are considered faults in the breed.


But every dogs deserves love and to be bred if its a pretty pitty baby...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah and I'm the mayor of my home town lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Yeah and I'm the mayor of my home town lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didnt vote for ya lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I didnt vote for ya lol


Well darn it, wth not!? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im prejudice against white ppl lmao


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im prejudice against white ppl lmao


But I'm not white lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You can say what ya want but your skin tone is lighter than mine lol makes ya white in my book

Example: young mike jackson-adorable little black kod who sang his ass off

Old mike jackson-weird perverted old white dude who tried to look like a pixie...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lmao! I'll take that one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

